# recent upgrades - this is for the good things that have been improved



## Scott DeWar (Sep 25, 2014)

Has anyone noticed any improvements since the last upgrade a few days ago?

It seems a bit faster, including the file uploader.


----------



## diaglo (Sep 25, 2014)

i was able to edit my group page.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 25, 2014)

AH! they got that fixed! I know a couple of folks who will want to know that!
 [MENTION=6755061]MasqueradingVampire[/MENTION], @_*doghead*_, don't you folks have pages needing this?


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Sep 25, 2014)

Well, I have a few campaign groups, but I wasn't aware I needed any new features or whatever (not that I'm not happy to have them, I'm just a bit minimalist most of the time).


----------



## Morrus (Sep 26, 2014)

MasqueradingVampire said:


> Well, I have a few campaign groups, but I wasn't aware I needed any new features or whatever (not that I'm not happy to have them, I'm just a bit minimalist most of the time).




It's not so much new features as repaired features!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 26, 2014)

So much to do to keep the sight running. you and your admins are much appreciated, sir.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 26, 2014)

As an aside, Google "Shellshock" and then thank [MENTION=52905]darjr[/MENTION]!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 26, 2014)

So this was to protect en world from the shellshock bug? And darjr fixed the vulnerability?


----------



## Morrus (Sep 26, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> So this was to protect en world from the shellshock bug? And darjr fixed the vulnerability?




No, today's was to fix the XP system. But darjr was doing Shellshock patching yesterday (I think it was).


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 26, 2014)

I need to give him a rep point!


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 27, 2014)

All this work is very much appreciated!


----------



## Rune (Sep 28, 2014)

Just noticed a couple of things. 

New XP doesn't allow a custom comment, but old XP can still be given. 

Question: does new XP grant actual points to the poster and, if so, do these stack with those granted through old XP?


----------



## Morrus (Sep 28, 2014)

Rune said:


> Just noticed a couple of things.
> 
> New XP doesn't allow a custom comment, but old XP can still be given.
> 
> Question: does new XP grant actual points to the poster and, if so, do these stack with those granted through old XP?




Yes it does. Both xp and laughs add xp. The old xp button will be deactivated soon, so the new one replaces it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 28, 2014)

Rune said:


> Just noticed a couple of things.
> 
> New XP doesn't allow a custom comment, but old XP can still be given.
> 
> Question: does new XP grant actual points to the poster and, if so, do these stack with those granted through old XP?



yes to the first question and the second. you went from 379 to 380.

oops, missed Morrus' reply!


----------

